# She's my angel!!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I just need to brag about Gracie. I am down with pneumonia. Gracie has been such an angel. She is not bugging to go out. She is not bugging to play. Last night when I went up to bed, I heard DH say "Go ahead" (she won't go upstairs unless told). Gracie jumped on the bed with me, laid her head on my pillow and stretched her body out lengthwise along mine (like we were spooning - she is too funny). Today when I would lay down, she'd get on the couch and lay her head over my legs. She is never more than a few feet away from me on most days but the past 2 days has been amazing. When DH gets home from work (it's his weekend on) she grabs a toy to play. What a good girl!!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Gracie is such a good girl!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Feel better fast, Jen! 
Nice work, Gracie!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

what a good girl! hope you feel better







soon


----------

